# 18 ft great white seen off NC coast



## m1garand30064 (Nov 30, 2011)

Saw this video on CNN just now!  How about that! 

http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c2#/video/us/2011/11/30/dnt-great-white-shark-spotted.wect


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Nov 30, 2011)

*25 miles out*

25 miles out to sea?  Okay, admire it and appreciate it.

If it were within a mile of the beaches, I'd say get some .50 BMG rifle owners together, rent a helicopter, and go huntin'


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey, they need to eat too!
Might better stay in the creeks if it bothers you. They are in the surf all the time, just not seen because no ones really looking.
Just take a low altitude flight over the south end of St. Si. or Jeck. in Jan and Feb. Looks like a well stocked baitwell and they are big boys too.
Trust me, they like fishing in skinny water just like we do. They are there!


----------



## fwhitaker (Dec 1, 2011)

they are doing some research right now 15-20 miles off of the coast of St Simons and that area.  It is believes this is the breeding ground for the Atlantic population of White Sharks.  

There are always sightings as the water temp drops throughout the winter.


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 1, 2011)

amazing, wonder what that shark would weigh?  1000 lbs? a ton maybe?


----------



## Old Dead River (Dec 1, 2011)

also, do people deliberately fish for white sharks that size using rod n' reel??


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 1, 2011)

Asked my wife i wonder what would happen if you hooked it ? She said it would turn the boat over !!!!! LOL


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice phish ... why were they not presenting bait to it?


----------



## fwhitaker (Dec 2, 2011)

I am fairly certain White Sharks are protected from fishing period.


----------



## OUTCAST (Dec 7, 2011)

Old Dead River said:


> amazing, wonder what that shark would weigh?  1000 lbs? a ton maybe?



Closer to 2,000.


----------

